# All Fold-Up Paper Models and Minis (especially FREE ones!)



## Mark CMG

I'm starting this thread to house links to places with Fold-Up Paper Models of all stripes.  I'll add new links to the first post in the thread as they appear in the subsequent posts, so that we can have a single reference post for as much of the material as possible.  There will definitely be plenty of buildings but I expect there will be other terrain, scenery, creatures/people, and props.

Please pass along any links to places where they can be had.  Discuss the value of the various offerings.  And,by all means, share some pictures of the models you build even if they aren't from actual play (though that's especially cool!)
__________________________________________

I'll start this off with one that might not last too long since it is already not something you can search to find on the WotC site.  These buildings they created were in part used in the Era 3.XE offering, Map Folio 3D.  So here they are (for now at least!) -

Building Instructions:
http://wizards.com/dnd/files/Foldup_Instructions.pdf

Set 1 Cottages:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/cottages.pdf
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/cottages.zip

Set 2 Tower, Intact and Ruined:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/tower.pdf
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/tower.zip

Set 3 City Walls, Intact and Ruined:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/wall.pdf
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/wall_72.zip

Set 4 Woodsman's Hut, Intact and Ruined:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/Woodsmanshut_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/Woodsmanshut_jpgs.zip

Set 5 A Rustic Bridge for All Seasons:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/covered_bridge.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/covered_bridge_images.zip

Set 6 Mausoleum:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/pm_5_mausoleum_PDF.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/pm_5_mausoleum_images.zip

Set 7 Gothic Graveyard:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_cemetary.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_cemetary_jpg.zip

Set 8 Blacksmith Shop:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_smith_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/FPM_Smith_JPG.zip

Set 9 Versatile Outbuilding:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_outbuilding.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_Outbuilding_Images.zip

Set 10 Windows and Doors
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_windows_doors.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_Windows_Doors_Images.zip

Set 11 Medieval Inn:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_inn.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_inn_jpg.zip

Set 12 Town Tavern:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_tavern_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_tavern_jpgs.zip

Set 13 Rural Church:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_church.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_church_images.zip

Set 14 Three-Story City Wall:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_wall.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_wall_all.zip

Set 15 Long, Half-Timbered Building:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_bldg.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_bldg_all.zip

Set 16 Half Turret and Short Wall:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_turet_wall.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_turret_wall_jpg.zip

Set 17 Timber Hoarding:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_hoarding.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_hoarding_jpg.zip

Set 18 Octagonal Tower (Two, Three or Four Story):
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerPDF.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerJPG.zip
Alternate Pieces - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/towerBONUS.zip

Set 19 Cobblestone Roads, Dirt Roads, and Wood Textures:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_roads_pdf.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_Roads_72dpi.zip

Set 20 Gatehouse:
PDF - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_gatehouse.zip
JPG - http://wizards.com/dnd/files/fpm_gatehouse_jpg.zip

_________________________________________

There are a number of companies who make these types of models as a main part of their business.  Here are some links to their websites, presented alphabetically:

Øone Games

http://www.0onegames.com/catalog/

Dave Graffam Models

http://www.davesgames.net/
Fat Dragon Games

http://www.fatdragongames.com/fdgfiles/

Germy.co.UK

http://germy.co.uk/papermodels.html

Kev's Lounge / Papercraft Dungeon (Mostly 2D tiles but furniture and props)

http://www.papercraftdungeon.com/

Lord Zsezse Works

http://www.lordzsezseworks.com/

Okum Arts

http://www.rpgnow.com/browse.php?manufacturers_id=3639

Paizo Paper Minis

http://paizo.com/companies/pathfinderPaperMinis

Rite Publishing

http://www.ritepublishing.com/

WorldWorksGames

http://www.worldworksgames.com/store/

______________________________________________

Free Sites:

Paper Toys - Paper Stuff for Kids and Grownups

http://www.papertoys.com/

Space Station 42 (Links Page to Buildings and Structures, Free Paper Models)

http://www.ss42.com/pt-buildings.html

______________________________________________

Communities w/ DLs and Stuff

The Cardboard Warriors forums

http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/thread/5358/modern-near-future-street-tiles


----------



## Zaukrie

I love the maiden, the ship model from WWG. Amazing model. I love the realism of the graffen models. The FDG models are very good. I would need to be home to say which I like best among those.


----------



## Cherno

The Cardboard Warriors forums might be the definitive community for paper models.

http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/thread/5358/modern-near-future-street-tiles

RPGNow/Wargame Vault of course also have tons of stuff.


----------



## Mark CMG

Cherno said:


> The Cardboard Warriors forums might be the definitive community for paper models.
> 
> http://cardboard-warriors.proboards.com/thread/5358/modern-near-future-street-tiles
> 
> RPGNow/Wargame Vault of course also have tons of stuff.






Yes, indeed.  I will start a section for "forums."  I'll leave it to the individual company pages to point toward where they might sell stuff but that's a good thought too.


----------



## pigames.net

Disposable Heroes Paper Minis

Disposable Tilescapes Dungeon Tiles


----------



## Zadmar

Not sure if this is quite what you had in mind, but I created a Trifold generator here: http://www.godwars2.org/SavageWorlds/trifold.html

In combination with Google Images it makes it really easy to create trifold paper models for any sort of character you might need.


----------



## darjr

Necro because this thread needs to be remembered.


----------

